# 28rsds Mattresses



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

We have problem with the mattresses. If not solved, the RSDS goes.

All of us(me, wife and kids) ABSOLUTELY hate the mattress that the trailer came with. So we replaced it all with memory foam from Costco. Yes, the expensive kind. The foam is better than before but it is too soft and after one night we all wake sore and crappy moods.

I have searched the forum using mattress as a keyword and I could not find a definitive answer. Can someone please help me out with ideas to replace the mattresses? My budget is 500-600$$s.

Thanks and the next trip on the 5th of June.

LTF


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

An air mattress is a very good option. I am not talking sleep number bed but a camping air mattress. You can pump it up to what ever pressure you like.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Personally, I sleep as well, if not better, on the air mattress I keep on our sleeper sofa in the trailer than I do in the queen bed. I think that's a great answer to your problem and should keep you well within your budget.

Mark


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hm...I researched myself to death awhile back on mattresses. We were in the market for a new one for the house. Maybe some of what I learned can be of use. A few questions:
did you get actual mattresses or did you get toppers and put them on top of the mattress in the rsds? What's UNDER a memory foam topper can greatly affect how it feels. 
If a topper, how thick, and what was the density? The lower the density the softer the material. We bought 3 inches of 5 lb density memory foam from the O site and do not find it to be too soft on top of the 250RS mattress. That said--this was our first weekend out with it, and had it been uncomfortable, I was ready and willing to chuck the original mattress and replace it with 4 inches of fairly firm poly foam to put under the topper. I have tried this configuration and it's quite comfortable. My son likes 2 inches of latex over his bunk in the Outback (I bought a big piece from the aformentioned O site and cut it up to fit the bunk).

For more information about mattresses and configurations and just about anything else you can think of, you can try whatsthebest-mattress.com. They have a forum over there, lots of good info. Good luck, it really is no fun when everyone is crabby from lack of sleep.

I hope this is of some help.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We did the 3" foam topper bought at Wally World and put it on top of the Outbacks original mattress. Not exactly the pillow top Serta, but it is much better than the original alone....and apparently the foam alone.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

livetofish said:


> We have problem with the mattresses. If not solved, the RSDS goes.
> 
> All of us(me, wife and kids) ABSOLUTELY hate the mattress that the trailer came with. So we replaced it all with memory foam from Costco. Yes, the expensive kind. The foam is better than before but it is too soft and after one night we all wake sore and crappy moods.
> 
> ...


I don't know the layout of your OB- but last fall before leaving for the mountains- we took the queen mattress off the guest bed at home and put it in the camper. Never slept so good. The regular mattress is a little longer so it does make it harder to get around the bed- but the sleep was worth it. As a matter of fact we have been looking at those mattress places that sell seconds or discontinued ones... you can get a queen for $300-$600.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll tell you what. If you are a picky sleeper or have any back issues, then one of these. Clicky thing Select Comfort is the bomb. I have one at home and love it. If I had the $ to spare,







I would have one in the Outback.
Good luck,
Or should I say seeet dreams,









Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We bought the 4" memory foam from Overstocked.com and I swear I slept better on that bed than I did on our bed at home.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No answer for you but I m with you. I also put the memory foam on top of the original mattress and barely sleep better. Would also love a inexpensive solution.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

We took our 3" memory foam topper( from Kohl's) from our home bed and put on top of our new outback's original mattress. Was very comfy and will buy another to keep in the outback when finances permit. Maybe the comfort level has to do with the quality of the memory foam. We bought a new mattress for our first TT years ago from a discount mattress place. It might be worth pricing out to replace the mattresses altogether.


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> No answer for you but I m with you. I also put the memory foam on top of the original mattress and barely sleep better. Would also love a inexpensive solution.


I have a sleep number, about 8 years old, in the house and am ready to get rid of it. the pillow top on it is gone (flattened) and it's just no supportive now at all without that.

I replaced my 300BH mattress immediately. Bought one of those "Europ Pillow Top" mattresses from camping world after reading good reviews. I doubted seriously anything compressed into a box would be good....but i've been surprised. We did buy a cheap/thin foam piece for the top of it as it was just slightly on the hard side for my taste. It's perfect now, and provides great back support.......I have a bad back/neck.

I'd Rather sleep there than on the Sleep Number in the house now.......need to fix that problem soon.

Dave.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's a LINK to my mattress thread from 2006 and what we bought.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Herbicidal, that link is no longer good....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't expect better in other trailers. Even at double the price, the matresses are often the same. If you do replace the matress, keep the old one so if you ever upgrade you can take the good one with you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Don't expect better in other trailers. Even at double the price, the matresses are often the same. If you do replace the matress, keep the old one so if you ever upgrade you can take the good one with you.


..note to self, don't buy Nathan's used RV...all the good stuff will be removed.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't expect better in other trailers. Even at double the price, the matresses are often the same. If you do replace the matress, keep the old one so if you ever upgrade you can take the good one with you.


..note to self, don't buy Nathan's used RV...all the good stuff will be removed.








[/quote]
Hey, I unscrewed the maxfanns from the roof and put them on the new trailer. I left the solar up there because it would have left holes. Still kicking myself for that one as I then of course had to buy new panels...


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Go with the Sleep Number. You can get a Camper Queen size at CW. We have a King at home..and now the camper Queen in the OB. It's not cheap, but ask yourself how much you're willing to pay for a week or 2 of great sleep!

I noticed someone posted about the top flattening out after 8 yrs, that's well within the warranty period and you can probably easily get it replaced.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Stan said:


> Go with the Sleep Number. You can get a Camper Queen size at CW. We have a King at home..and now the camper Queen in the OB. It's not cheap, but ask yourself how much you're willing to pay for a week or 2 of great sleep!
> 
> I noticed someone posted about the top flattening out after 8 yrs, *that's well within the warranty period and you can probably easily get it replaced.*


My thought EXACTLY, although our house mattress is the "other brand" so I'm not familiar with the Sleep Number warranty. I know ours - for the mattress itself - is a lifetime warranty. That being said, I didn't even know there was an RV model available. $800 is a little steep ... and our 3" WalMart Foam Topper on the OB mattress gives us great comfort (even with at least 1 bad back) so we won't be getting one for Puff .... but it's good to know for the future


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Cj45 said:


> Herbicidal, that link is no longer good....


Sorry about that! Here's an updated one.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

You can buy a regular mattress and have it cut down for about 50$ to fit in the TT... Makes more sense than buying a specailty one or a special order...


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We just got a new mattress from IKEA, size-wise, it looked as though it'd need to be cut but once we tried it, it actually fit with a bit of brute force! We also have a foam topper - both work great!

In addition, we have a bed extension, so actually sleep with heads at the window and an additional piece of foam, cut to shape for our feet - this is a wonderful mod, so much better than one climbing over the other.

ali


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

BritsOnTour said:


> We just got a new mattress from IKEA, size-wise, it looked as though it'd need to be cut but once we tried it, it actually fit with a bit of brute force! We also have a foam topper - both work great!
> 
> In addition, we have a bed extension, so actually sleep with heads at the window and an additional piece of foam, cut to shape for our feet - this is a wonderful mod, so much better than one climbing over the other.
> 
> ali


Do you have a pic of your bed mod that you can post... That is something we are interested in doing too....Kelle


----------



## rickw1824 (Jul 6, 2009)

livetofish said:


> We have problem with the mattresses. If not solved, the RSDS goes.
> 
> All of us(me, wife and kids) ABSOLUTELY hate the mattress that the trailer came with. So we replaced it all with memory foam from Costco. Yes, the expensive kind. The foam is better than before but it is too soft and after one night we all wake sore and crappy moods.
> 
> ...


Our last rv had the mattress replaced with an air mattress which we never even considered using. Fortunately there is a co. here in waco that makes them. Plunked down about $250 I think for a pillow-top short queen , loaded up and put in our Wilderness 5er. Now its in our OB as we switched out during the trade in deal. The oe mattress to me is like a 19.95 motel (an old one!)
The co. is Clifton UpholsteryCo. Inc. 254-753-0211 Waco, TX

Rick


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Herbicidal said:


> Herbicidal, that link is no longer good....


Sorry about that! Here's an updated one.
[/quote]

We just bought the same mattress on Herbicidal's reccomendation prior to our recent 16 day Oregon camping trip. It's the "Deluxe Innerspring Mattress".

We are thrilled with it and slept well. You could pay alot more for the same quality mattress elsewhere. We also moved our old 2" memory foam topper onto the new mattress as well. I would reccomend both.

Good Luck


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

The first thing we did when we got our OB was replace the mattresses... I got a regular size queen which hangs a little over the edge but feels like a million dollars when you sleep on it. The kids have 2" memory foam on theirs and complain about that just as they do everything else I go out of my way for! I give up...







Hope you solve your problem and you don't get rid of the Outback!


----------

